# Hurricane Matthew and Marriott [Multiple threads merged.]



## aka Julie

We're at Harbour Point this week in HHI.

Just received notice we need to vacate villa by noon Wednesday so they can shut down property by the 3:00 pm mandatory evacuation by the Governor. 

Have the gas tank filled up. May be a long drive home tomorrow. Vacation cut short.


----------



## Fasttr

That stinks.... but understandable. 

Be safe!!!







.


----------



## GreenTea

Are the properties doing anything for guests regarding missed nights?


----------



## SueDonJ

A couple hours ago the town sent out an email advising that traffic on 278 and the bridges was very slow, that people should be patient.  Be careful, Julie, and be safe.


----------



## aka Julie

GreenTea said:


> Are the properties doing anything for guests regarding missed nights?



We didn't ask.  We are here on an II exchange (used a studio unit before II upgrade fees were instituted).  Just hope we get MR elite night credit for all 7 nights since we are counting on this stay for my DH to make platinum for next year.


----------



## aka Julie

SueDonJ said:


> A couple hours ago the town sent out an email advising that traffic on 278 and the bridges was very slow, that people should be patient.  Be careful, Julie, and be safe.



UGH.  We are probably going to head out about 5:00 am tomorrow morning.  Luckily we got gas earlier today.  Some stations are reported running low or out already.


----------



## SueDonJ

GreenTea said:


> Are the properties doing anything for guests regarding missed nights?





aka Julie said:


> We didn't ask.  We are here on an II exchange (used a studio unit before II upgrade fees were instituted).  Just hope we get MR elite night credit for all 7 nights since we are counting on this stay for my DH to make platinum for next year.



They always relax the rules about cancellations when something like this happens so I would expect that they'll do something for owners/guests who have to evacuate.  But understandably right now their focus is, or should be!, on getting the affected guests and resorts prepared for the storm.  I'd be very surprised if you don't hear anything from MVW after the storm.


----------



## Big Matt

This is why you buy trip insurance.  I never do so hopefully I never have this situation come up.  It makes me rethink my choices.  

Hopefully everyone gets off the island to a safe place regardless.  



GreenTea said:


> Are the properties doing anything for guests regarding missed nights?


----------



## aka Julie

We're just going to head home to Ohio and forego the last 3 nights.

It Will give us more time before we head out on our New England/Canada cruise next week.  Hope Matthew doesn't mess that up too since we depart from Brooklyn.  Hopefully it will have passed by the time we set sail or the ship will have to deviate to avoid any severe weather.

We'll be back in Hilton Head after Thanksgiving, so we'll have to make up for lost time.


----------



## Quilter

aka Julie said:


> We didn't ask.  We are here on an II exchange (used a studio unit before II upgrade fees were instituted).  Just hope we get MR elite night credit for all 7 nights since we are counting on this stay for my DH to make platinum for next year.



Regarding trip insurance...

If you paid an exchange fee with a credit card look at the trip insurance provided by you card.  For example, Chase sapphire has Excellent trip insurance.


----------



## Weimaraner

Just read a post on a Marriott FB page of a family from UK leaving Grande Ocean Hilton Head after only 2 days. They are headed for Atlanta - no offense to Atlanta but it would be disappointing to give up HH to go there especially after flying in from UK. I remember on one layover in Atlanta, my daughter (about 6 or 7 at the time) suggested we just stay there. Wasn't sure why she was so excited about Atlanta until she mentioned the dolphins and I realized she was confusing it with Atlantis. I realize the important thing is to be safe and certainly the islands like Haiti have bigger concerns but can't help but feel bad for those who give up their Vacation to evacuate or worse, hunker down in the Atlantis ballroom as the hurricane hits Bahamas.


----------



## momeason

The hurricane will not arrive there before late Friday at the earliest. Most likely, it will be Saturday. The weather tomorrow is supposed to be very nice. I am hoping to go to the beach and then get our jet ski off the lift. We live on the Intracoastal in NC. We are staying put as we usually do unless the forecast changes to a Cat 3 or higher direct hit. It is projected to be a Cat 2 right now and the path is uncertain. Nonetheless, I understand the need to clear the island for safety but it is SOOOO early.


----------



## pedro47

aka Julie said:


> We're just going to head home to Ohio and forego the last 3 nights.
> 
> It Will give us more time before we head out on our New England/Canada cruise next week.  Hope Matthew doesn't mess that up too since we depart from Brooklyn.  Hopefully it will have passed by the time we set sail or the ship will have to deviate to avoid any severe weather.
> 
> We'll be back in Hilton Head after Thanksgiving, so we'll have to make up for lost time.



Please be safe in driving home to Ohio.

We were on a nine night New England / Canada cruise on the Anthem of the Seas about two weeks ago. The cruises and ports were awesome. Please try to eat a meal at a local restaurant in Bar Harbor,  Maine . The seafood was excellent.


----------



## tynian16

Big Matt said:


> This is why you buy trip insurance.  I never do so hopefully I never have this situation come up.  It makes me rethink my choices.
> 
> Hopefully everyone gets off the island to a safe place regardless.



You have to think of how much money you have saved on never needing insurance vs. how much money you are out because of this natural event.


----------



## Old Hickory

aka Julie said:


> We're just going to head home to Ohio and forego the last 3 nights.



You should stop in Chattanooga and See Rocky City!


----------



## JIMinNC

Latest National Hurricane Center forecast has the storm making a much sharper turn to the northeast after passing the Jacksonville, Florida area, so the SC coast may be  out of the woods if that trend persists. According to the NHC meteorological discussion document, the computer models are even showing that the storm will stay even farther south than the current forecast implies. The NHC generally makes forecast changes gradually, so if the current trends continue, expect to see the projected path trend farther away from the SC coast. 

http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/refresh/graphics_at4+shtml/093327.shtml?5day#contents


----------



## Big Matt

I never buy it because of your point.  When I start traveling more in hurricane season in the future I may need to rethink it.



tynian16 said:


> You have to think of how much money you have saved on never needing insurance vs. how much money you are out because of this natural event.


----------



## Swice

I would recommend Charlotte.

1.  Billy Graham Library/Museum 
2.  NASCAR Hall of Fame (even if you're not a race fan)
3.  Restaurant scene (highly respected Johnson & Wales culinary school )
4.  US White Water Training center (very cool to see in person)

Asheville, NC
1.   Biltmore Estate (a must see at some point in your life)
2.   Mountain leaf color expected to start showing within the week
3.  Great Smoky Mountain Railway


----------



## aka Julie

Well we ended up leaving at 6:00 am and driving straight home to Ohio. 

Never really encountered any significant backups, only normal slow spots due to construction.

Took us about the same amount of time.

Probably will end up to be a non issue in HHI, but the call was made by the governor and Marriott complied.


----------



## Superchief

*Singer Island*

It appears that Singer Island is in the direct path. I haven't seen any mention of evacuations at Ocean Pointe or Oceana Palms, but I expect they will both be impacted. I hope everyone is safe.


----------



## SueDonJ

Superchief said:


> It appears that Singer Island is in the direct path. I haven't seen any mention of evacuations at Ocean Pointe or Oceana Palms, but I expect they will both be impacted. I hope everyone is safe.



I saw a Facebook post with a copy of the notice distributed at Ocean Pointe today that said once the Town of Palm Beach Shores orders an evacuation, "all guests and personnel must immediately begin to vacate the area and move inland."  They said they'd be closing at 5pm and recommended leaving the island as soon as possible.

That was early today; I don't know what was announced by the state later this afternoon, if they're now under a mandatory evacuation like SC is, or if the resorts in Florida sent any follow-ups.


----------



## bobpark56

*Why should properties be responsible for hurricanes?*



GreenTea said:


> Are the properties doing anything for guests regarding missed nights?



Why should properties be responsible for hurricanes?


----------



## Berea1

*Marriott Oceana Palms and Singer Island evacuated*

I received a phone call from the Marriott front desk that it was closing as Singer Island was to be evacuated.  My trade starts tomorrow and I am driving there from Ohio so I am thinking I will leave Saturday to arrive Sunday, hoping the units have re-opened.  Or, I can cancel with II to see if I can get  a later exchange. I do not have trip insurance as who would expect a major hurricane in October.  I called II just now at 8:20 pm and was on hold for exactly 20 minutes when I was hung up on.  So much for II's help.

What is the best recovery that I can get from II since it is an II trade.  Marriot is not offerring anything to salvage the week, assuming it is relying on an act of God defense.  I was given two Marriott numbers to call in two separate emails.
They are 1-800-252-5121 and 1-800-306-9506.

Patrick


----------



## Quilter

Berea1 said:


> I received a phone call from the Marriott front desk that it was closing as Singer Island was to be evacuated.  My trade starts tomorrow and I am driving there from Ohio so I am thinking I will leave Saturday to arrive Sunday, hoping the units have re-opened.  Or, I can cancel with II to see if I can get  a later exchange. I do not have trip insurance as *who would expect a major hurricane in October.*  I called II just now at 8:20 pm and was on hold for exactly 20 minutes when I was hung up on.  So much for II's help.
> 
> What is the best recovery that I can get from II since it is an II trade.  Marriot is not offerring anything to salvage the week, assuming it is relying on an act of God defense.  I was given two Marriott numbers to call in two separate emails.
> They are 1-800-252-5121 and 1-800-306-9506.
> 
> Patrick



Sorry to hear of your lost vacation but more thankful that we might not be hearing that you had suffering because you were caught in a big storm.   

I grew up in Florida and was always told hurricane season runs from June to November.  As far as storms in October here is some history:  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Florida_hurricanes   Take note that October is a close second to September for storms.   Ignore what you think as the beginning of month's span and especially note the storms that occur September 15-October 15.   3 unnamed hurricanes, King and Wilma occurred after October 11 and those hit the lower part of the state.   

After a major storm I would think there's more to consider than the resort opening the rooms.   Grocery stores may be depleted, streets may be closed, all public services will be tapped to their max taking care of the essentials, etc.   

Take a good look at Fall in Ohio.   May be far preferable to a day at the storm ravaged beach.


----------



## dioxide45

Berea1 said:


> I received a phone call from the Marriott front desk that it was closing as Singer Island was to be evacuated.  My trade starts tomorrow and I am driving there from Ohio so I am thinking I will leave Saturday to arrive Sunday, hoping the units have re-opened.  Or, I can cancel with II to see if I can get  a later exchange. I do not have trip insurance as who would expect a major hurricane in October.  I called II just now at 8:20 pm and was on hold for exactly 20 minutes when I was hung up on.  So much for II's help.
> 
> What is the best recovery that I can get from II since it is an II trade.  Marriot is not offerring anything to salvage the week, assuming it is relying on an act of God defense.  I was given two Marriott numbers to call in two separate emails.
> They are 1-800-252-5121 and 1-800-306-9506.
> 
> Patrick



I thinkit comes down to the insurance. II offers insurance that you can purchase. I am not sure they are under any obligation to give you a replacement week. You can at least call and ask, if you are willing to wait out the time on hold again in hopes not to get hung up on again.

I would think they will probably reopen by Saturday or Sunday. So you should be okay. Though I would think the beach will be pretty eroded and the pools may be out of service for a couple days. Also remember that one of the pools is currently shuttered for resurfacing.

We have coworkers going to Orlando using an AC we let them use. We also go that same email. I just called the phone number in the email and got a prerecorded message once I reached the information for Grande Vista. It just sounds like they may close some facilities and shopping/dining outlets.


----------



## Quilter

Berea1 said:


> What is the best recovery that I can get from II since it is an II trade.  Marriot is not offerring anything to salvage the week, assuming it is relying on an act of God defense.  I was given two Marriott numbers to call in two separate emails.
> They are 1-800-252-5121 and 1-800-306-9506.
> 
> Patrick



If you used a credit card to pay an exchange fee look at the trip insurance your credit card offers.   It may apply to the vacation. 

Marriott offers insurance at a good rate.   We cover all our weeks.


----------



## dioxide45

Quilter said:


> If you used a credit card to pay an exchange fee look at the trip insurance your credit card offers.   It may apply to the vacation.
> 
> Marriott offers insurance at a good rate.   We cover all our weeks.



A credit card may be the best option at this point since they didn't buy any insurance. Their credit card may cover some of the fees if they paid for them on the credit card.


----------



## Quilter

*Florida evacuations because of Matthew*

There is another thread about SC evacuations and it has taken a turn to discussing Palm Beach Shores.   I thought I'd begin a thread relating directly to Florida properties.

Found a new web link to weather information for Palm Beach County:

http://discover.pbcgov.org/publicsafety/dem/Pages/default.aspx


----------



## suenmike32

We were supposed to leave for HHI tomorrow (Marriott's Monarch), but are obviously not going because we would arrive at a closed resort in the midst of the storm.
II gave us until tomorrow to trade the unit somewhere and use it within the next 30-60 days. 
We chose Canyon Villas in December but are unlikely to be able to use it. We just took it so we didn't lose the week outright.
In this case, trip insurance would not be of any advantage, as we hadn't left yet...so there's nothing to be reimbursed for, as we were driving. 
Just thankful we didn't drive 17 hours to have to turn around and head home a few days later.
Mike


----------



## pedro47

Matthew  has been downgrade, I would check with the resort. Be safe.


----------



## Fasttr

suenmike32 said:


> In this case, trip insurance would not be of any advantage, as we hadn't left yet...so there's nothing to be reimbursed for, as we were driving.



I believe the MVC trip insurance covers, among other things, the MF's you paid on your underlying week.


----------



## ilene13

pedro47 said:


> Matthew  has been downgrade, I would check with the resort. Be safe.



I live in Florida, they are predicting a category 4 storm doesn't sound like a downgrade to me!


----------



## jme

ilene13 said:


> I live in Florida, they are predicting a category 4 storm doesn't sound like a downgrade to me!



click on each "location circle" to get the projected category,stats on wind, etc. for that specific area (shown on right):

https://weather.com/storms/hurricane-central/matthew-2016/AL142016


----------



## Old Hickory

The question about earning all 7 nights when being asked to evacuate short of a 7-night stay made me curious.   Where/how can I review a running total of nights earned?   The MR account activity shows points earned at stays but does it also show nights earned over that same stay?   If so then where/how?

Many thanks.


----------



## pedro47

ilene13 said:


> I live in Florida, they are predicting a category 4 storm doesn't sound like a downgrade to me!



You are correct it is a category 4 storm headed to Florida. We lived in Virginia and the hurricane path for us is turning the storm east to the Atlantic Ocean.

Good luck to all in Florida and may the storm winds speed decease over the next few hours and turn east.

Updated as of 11:45 AM, the Hampton Roads Area of Virginia especially Virginia Beach, Norfolk, Hampton, Newports News, Poquson, and Portsmouth, VA are preparing for a category 2 - 3 hurricane to hit our area..


----------



## TheTimeTraveler

*Ocean Pointe closed as of 8 am this morning*

In anticipation of the Hurricane, Ocean Pointe has been closed and evacuated as of 8:00 am this morning according to a pre-recorded message.

I didn't check the other nearby resorts but I am sure Oceana Palms is likely in the same situation.

Here's hoping for a positive outcome for all the resorts!





.


----------



## ilene13

pedro47 said:


> You are correct it is a category 4 storm headed to Florida. We lived in Virginia and the hurricane path for us is turning the storm east to the Atlantic Ocean.
> 
> Good luck to all in Florida and may the storm winds speed decease over the next few hours and turn east.
> 
> Updated as of 11:45 AM, the Hampton Roads Area of Virginia especially Virginia Beach, Norfolk, Hampton, Newports News, Poquson, and Portsmouth, VA are preparing for a category 2 - 3 hurricane to hit our area..



My very close friend lives in Virginia Beach.  I hope all is well in that area.


----------



## Janette

From the ones of us who live on the coast, please let us get home and let the damage be assessed before you visit our beautiful area. We love our tourists, but we don't need extra folks during this time.


----------



## Janette

Thanks to all who work at our resorts. Please be safe.


----------



## JIMinNC

ilene13 said:


> My very close friend lives in Virginia Beach.  I hope all is well in that area.



Based on the National Hurricane Center forecast at this LINK, the center of Hurricane Matthew will not get any closer than about 300 miles from Virginia Beach before it begins to loop around and head back to the southwest toward Florida again. Florida could actually get hit a second time sometime next week if the forecasted loop actually materializes.


----------



## dioxide45

Old Hickory said:


> The question about earning all 7 nights when being asked to evacuate short of a 7-night stay made me curious.   Where/how can I review a running total of nights earned?   The MR account activity shows points earned at stays but does it also show nights earned over that same stay?   If so then where/how?
> 
> Many thanks.



I am not aware of anywhere on Marriott.com where you can see activity of Elite nights earned other than the summary that breaks them down by the source. There is no night by night breakdown or history of when earned.


----------



## aka Julie

Old Hickory said:


> The question about earning all 7 nights when being asked to evacuate short of a 7-night stay made me curious.   Where/how can I review a running total of nights earned?   The MR account activity shows points earned at stays but does it also show nights earned over that same stay?   If so then where/how?
> 
> Many thanks.



Well, I just checked my husband's account and he only got credit for the 4 nights we stayed before getting kicked out.  It wasn't our choice to leave and forego the 3 nights.  Can't believe they had time to post the Elite nights' credit and MR points so fast.  Usually it takes a little longer.  Guess they have nothing else to do at the resort.

This was an II exchange into Harbour Point.  Do you think I should pursue getting the other 3 nights credited?  We were counting on these nights to make Platinum for next year.  This sucks!


----------



## dioxide45

aka Julie said:


> Well, I just checked my husband's account and he only got credit for the 4 nights we stayed before getting kicked out.  It wasn't our choice to leave and forego the 3 nights.  Can't believe they had time to post the Elite nights' credit and MR points so fast.  Usually it takes a little longer.  Guess they have nothing else to do at the resort.
> 
> This was an II exchange into Harbour Point.  Do you think I should pursue getting the other 3 nights credited?  We were counting on these nights to make Platinum for next year.  This sucks!



My guess is that they actually checked all the guests out in the system. Probably a way to account for people as they left. We have often left early but never "officially" checked out and always got full credit.


----------



## hajjah

We left Marriott's Grande Vista at 6:00 PM on Thursday.  I got a text at 10:00 AM saying that our 2:45 PM flight out of Orlando for Friday had been canceled.   We spent the day watching the news and not knowing what to do.  When I finally got through to Delta, all flights had been canceled for MCO.  The only way we would get out of there would be to drive to Tampa instead.  I then called Alamo so we could return the car in Tampa.  As the weather was getting worse, we decided to leave Thursday evening instead of Friday.  I called the front desk to inform them that we wanted to check out a day early.  The assistant informed me that the roads were closed until after the storm.  Well, we decided to make a run for it and packed our suitcases and loaded the car.  The gas stations had no gas and most stores were closing.  We headed to Tampa via I-4, but the traffic was really bad.  Oh, and I spent a few hours trying to book a hotel in/near Tampa.  Well, all hotels were sold out.  We finally arrived at the Tampa Airport around 9:30 PM and have been camped out at the check in waiting for them to open at 4:30 AM.

In all of my 20 years of vacationing in Orlando several times a year, this is the first time we have had to beat a storm.  We are thankful that I decided to leave the resort and do not mind so much, sleeping at the airport.


----------



## bazzap

dioxide45 said:


> My guess is that they actually checked all the guests out in the system. Probably a way to account for people as they left. We have often left early but never "officially" checked out and always got full credit.


Interesting - how do you leave early, but never officially check out?
Do any charges automatically get placed against whatever credit card is recorded against your booking?
Or do you not charge anything to the account?
We always make sure to charge something to the account, as at some resorts it seems to improve the chances of our elite nights being credited without us having to chase it up after our stay.


----------



## Superchief

It appears that Matthew will be devastating to the whole Southeastern coast. I can't recall a hurricane going up the coastline from Southern Florida to North Carolina. This seems to be a worst case scenario as far as coverage is concerned. To make matters worse, some models indicate it will circle around and hit Florida again. It will take a long time to repair damage from this storm. I hope everyone is safe. 

I anticipate insurance rates will go up dramatically to cover the damage of such a widespread area. I


----------



## BocaBoy

bazzap said:


> Or do you not charge anything to the account?
> We always make sure to charge something to the account, as at some resorts it seems to improve the chances of our elite nights being credited without us having to chase it up after our stay.



We almost never charge anything at an MVCI resort, and I have never had one of those stays fail to post.  Did this happen to you a number of times or was it only one instance?  I doubt the failure to charge anything has any bearing on the crediting of nights.


----------



## GreenTea

About a 10 foot storm surge expected at HH.


----------



## 5infam

bazzap said:


> Interesting - how do you leave early, but never officially check out?
> Do any charges automatically get placed against whatever credit card is recorded against your booking?
> Or do you not charge anything to the account?
> We always make sure to charge something to the account, as at some resorts it seems to improve the chances of our elite nights being credited without us having to chase it up after our stay.



I have had to do this before at Marriott hotels and timeshares. You simply leave and don't check out. The nights go by, and then on check out day I use my Marriott app and check out with my phone. That only works for hotels. At timeshares I call in and check out on the check out morning. I am not even sure you have to do that, but that is what I have done. The nights are prepaid in the case of the timeshare, and the same with the hotel if I chose the prepaid option or if leaving early will cause a cancellation fee equal to the night(s) I am missing. 

Charges always go to the credit card on file. I do this to ensure that I at least get nights credit for what I paid for. Staying there or not, once checked in, is optional in my mind since I already paid.

Good luck to everyone on the East Coast - looks and sounds scary out there!


----------



## aka Julie

5infam said:


> I have had to do this before at Marriott hotels and timeshares. You simply leave and don't check out. The nights go by, and then on check out day I use my Marriott app and check out with my phone. That only works for hotels. At timeshares I call in and check out on the check out morning. I am not even sure you have to do that, but that is what I have done. The nights are prepaid in the case of the timeshare, and the same with the hotel if I chose the prepaid option or if leaving early will cause a cancellation fee equal to the night(s) I am missing.
> 
> Charges always go to the credit card on file. I do this to ensure that I at least get nights credit for what I paid for. Staying there or not, once checked in, is optional in my mind since I already paid.
> 
> Good luck to everyone on the East Coast - looks and sounds scary out there!



Technically we never checked out by calling the front desk when we left at 6:00 am.  But I guess since everyone had to leave, they automatically checked us out.  We're set up to have the folio emailed to us.

We've left a day early before and even let them know and received credit for all 7 nights.

I may call the property after the dust settles and try to get them to credit us for the 3 nights we had to forfeit.


----------



## Quilter

aka Julie said:


> This was an II exchange into Harbour Point.  Do you think I should pursue getting the other 3 nights credited?  We were counting on these nights to make Platinum for next year.



I've always found MR to be very helpful with the status level.   If you end up with 72 nights and explain the situation I really think they'd go ahead and change your level.


----------



## Pamplemousse

Regarding travel insurance- many policies, like the one through II do t cover "natural disasters".  I used to buy them and found from experience that they seldom cover what I needed.  Better to say the cost and just go ahead and cancel and II exchange and pay for a replacement week (or buy eplus instead).
Be safe everyone !


----------



## aka Julie

*# Elite Nights Credit for anyone who had to leave early*

For anyone else who was staying at a Marriott timeshare on Hilton Head or Florida the week of Hurricane Matthew and had to evacuate, I'd be curious to see how your property handled the # of elite night credits you receive for your week's stay.

We were at Harbour Point and received credit for only 4 nights since we had to leave on Wednesday (3 days early).

We really need those 3 nights to achieve Platinum level for next year.

Just want to see if there is any uniformity in how the various properties handle this.

Thanks.


----------



## SRTopDog

*Can't get points back because day of check-in....*

So, Wife and I had a 2BR villa in Marriott Beachplace Towers for tonight for us and another couple to stay at before driving to our friends timeshare in Key West. We had to wait to see what the flights and what our friends were going to do dependent on the weather. As it turns out we are not going to go now and after talking to MVC on the phone, there is nothing they can do to reinstate our points into our account (575) because we should have purchased travel trip insurance and we are within 24 hours of check-in....I get that they have policies and rules, but for Owners, a little bending every now and then to impress their customer base with accommodating customer service would be nice....Thank God it's only one night.....

Any rough idea how much trip insurance would cost for a one night 2BR villa stay at that resort?


----------



## Wahoo Josh

*We did the opposite and stayed at Cypress Harbour*



hajjah said:


> We left Marriott's Grande Vista at 6:00 PM on Thursday.  I got a text at 10:00 AM saying that our 2:45 PM flight out of Orlando for Friday had been canceled.   We spent the day watching the news and not knowing what to do.  When I finally got through to Delta, all flights had been canceled for MCO.  The only way we would get out of there would be to drive to Tampa instead.  I then called Alamo so we could return the car in Tampa.  As the weather was getting worse, we decided to leave Thursday evening instead of Friday.  I called the front desk to inform them that we wanted to check out a day early.  The assistant informed me that the roads were closed until after the storm.  Well, we decided to make a run for it and packed our suitcases and loaded the car.  The gas stations had no gas and most stores were closing.  We headed to Tampa vi I-4, but the traffic was really bad.  Oh, and I spent a few hours trying to book a hotel in/near Tampa.  Well, all hotels were old out.  We finally arrived at the Tampa Airport around 9:30 PM and have been camped out at the check in waiting or them to open at 4:30 AM.
> 
> In all of my 20 years of vacationing in Orlando several times a year, this is the first time we have had to beat a storm.  We are thankful that I decided to leave the resort and do not mind so much, sleeping at the airport.



Saturday is check out day for our Accommodation Certificate stay at Cypress Harbour.  Southwest Airlines texted me Thursday morning with the news that our 4:30 p.m. departure on Saturday was cancelled.  I immediately was able to re-book our two tickets for a Sunday evening departure.

I thought about driving our rental car back home to Richmond VA, but Alamo wanted a $650 drop-off fee.  Turning in our Lincoln and driving a one-way mid-size car would still cost $350.

My wife doesn't ask for much, but she did ask if we could stay an extra night here.  We could have booked a hotel for $100 - $130, and the Cypress Harbour staff offered one more night for $170.  We will stay here and only pack once.  Perhaps we can golf on Sunday after checkout before our 7:30 p.m. flight.


----------



## GreenTea

Pamplemousse said:


> Regarding travel insurance- many policies, like the one through II do t cover "natural disasters".  I used to buy them and found from experience that they seldom cover what I needed.  Better to say the cost and just go ahead and cancel and II exchange and pay for a replacement week (or buy eplus instead).
> Be safe everyone !



I've read a few things about this storm talking about trip instance excluding natural disasters.  That sounded so odd to me as any weather event is natural.  I googled this which explains a little more.   I just don't think any trip instance refuses to pay anything for a hurricane, as long as it was bought before the storm was formed.  


Most travel insurance plans cover natural disasters with these coverage options:

Trip cancellation and trip interruption – benefits will be paid if mandatory evacuation or official public evacuation orders are issued due to natural disaster, or a natural disaster renders your principal residence or destination residence uninhabitable. It also covers cancellation or interruption of your place of employment is rendered unsuitable for business and you’re required to work.

Non-medical emergency evacuations (also called security evacuations) – if a formal recommendation is issued from local authorities, or the U.S. State Department, for you to leave the country due to a natural disaster.

Missed connections and trip delays – if you miss a cruise or tour or are delayed more than a defined number of hours as a result of a natural disaster, benefits will be paid to reimburse your unexpected trip expenses and additional transportation costs.

AD&D and medical/dental care – if you are injured or killed while traveling as a result of a natural disaster, benefits will be paid to reimburse you, the medical facility who treated you, or your beneficiaries up to the travel insurance plan limits.

Emergency medical evacuation and repatriation – if you are injured while traveling on a covered trip and require medical treatment that cannot be administered locally, your travel insurance provider will coordinate and pay for you to be evacuated to a medical facility where you can be treated. If you ar killed while traveling as a result of a natural disaster, the travel insurance provider will coordinate and pay for your body to be returned home.

Limits on travel insurance cover for natural disasters
As with all insurance plans, travel insurance places limits on the coverage it will pay out for natural disasters. Specifically:

Trip cancellation and trip interruption benefits are paid only if the traveler will lose at least 50% of their trip due to the mandatory evacuation orders.

If your destination is adversely affected by the storm, it must be uninhabitable in order to make a claim – not simply that it wasn’t as you expected or the pool was damaged (in that case, it’s the travel supplier’s responsibility to make it up to you).

Non-medical emergency evacuation coverage pays for all reasonable expenses incurred for your transportation to the nearest place of safety.

All coverage includes maximum limits that place a cap on the amount the travel insurance company will pay – anything over that amount will come out of the traveler’s pocket.

It’s important to understand that every travel insurance plan varies according to the travel insurance provider’s definitions and reading the plan carefully is the only way you’ll know exactly what coverage you have for natural disasters.


----------



## dioxide45

aka Julie said:


> For anyone else who was staying at a Marriott timeshare on Hilton Head or Florida the week of Hurricane Matthew and had to evacuate, I'd be curious to see how your property handled the # of elite night credits you receive for your week's stay.
> 
> We were at Harbour Point and received credit for only 4 nights since we had to leave on Wednesday (3 days early).
> 
> We really need those 3 nights to achieve Platinum level for next year.
> 
> Just want to see if there is any uniformity in how the various properties handle this.
> 
> Thanks.



I am not in the hurricane, but I suspect that you won't be able to get the nights. Per the MR T&C, in order to earn elite nights, you have to personally stay in the room. As I indicated earlier, we have checked in late or checked out early and still received all of our nights. However I think that they actually check all guests in on their actual checkin day, even if they are arriving late. With Matthew though, it is a unique situation where they likely had to check all of the guests out of the system. Thus when they reported to MR, they only reported the nights stayed.


----------



## dioxide45

bazzap said:


> Interesting - how do you leave early, but never officially check out?
> Do any charges automatically get placed against whatever credit card is recorded against your booking?
> Or do you not charge anything to the account?
> We always make sure to charge something to the account, as at some resorts it seems to improve the chances of our elite nights being credited without us having to chase it up after our stay.



We often have some type of charges, but they always settle those up to the credit card we put down at checkin. When we depart early, we just pack up and leave. We do the same if we are leaving on our actual checkout day.

Like BocaBoy, we have never not had nights post regardless if we charged something to our villa or not. Though I recall in the past it was general wisdom to charge something to the room to ensure those nights post. We used to do that. I think though that the problems that may have caused that are a thing of the past and it isn't really necessary anymore


----------



## dioxide45

*Singer Island*

They were just showing Singer Island on DirecTV channel 361-2 (which is showing a mix of local weather and The Weather Channel). They were showing local channel 5 coverage. The didn't show Ocean Pointe, but I could see Oceana Palms. Singer Island looks like it came out pretty much unscathed. Some trees down and lights out and a boat sunk in the sound, but otherwise not a lot of damage. They were saying that beach erosion is not as bad as what they would have expected.


----------



## jme

*Cool site for live Traffic Cams in SC Low Country*

Here are some live traffic cams which show current conditions at various sites around the Low Country, from Charleston down to Hilton Head. The pics renew every few seconds.

http://www.islandpacket.com/news/local/traffic/

FYI, Hilton Head's traffic cams will be near the end (scroll down), and they pretty much start at "Pope Avenue at Greenwood Dr (traffic circle)"
and the six cams following. 

No beach cams, but enough to get the gist of winds, rain, etc.


----------



## Ty1on

Weakening, high Cat 2 now.


----------



## californiagirl

Regarding forfeiting points for missed nights related to the hurricane.  Disney is VERY generous compared with Marriott.  Disney is crediting back all points not used since evacuation was ordered from its properties...with NO RESTRICTIONS!  So if points were borrowed from next year, they go back into that use year.  

The two Disney properties evacuated are Vero Beach and Hilton Head Island.  

For Marriott customers it is a double bite, loss of points and loss of MR stay credit...even though those days were paid in full with points.


----------



## dioxide45

californiagirl said:


> Regarding forfeiting points for missed nights related to the hurricane.  Disney is VERY generous compared with Marriott.  Disney is crediting back all points not used since evacuation was ordered from its properties...with NO RESTRICTIONS!  So if points were borrowed from next year, they go back into that use year.
> 
> The two Disney properties evacuated are Vero Beach and Hilton Head Island.
> 
> For Marriott customers it is a double bite, loss of points and loss of MR stay credit...even though those days were paid in full with points.



We don't know how Marriott is going to handle points reservations, do we? We know that someone who had a weeks based stay may be out the days, but it is possible that Marriott may give back points for lost nights on a points stay.


----------



## californiagirl

You're right D45 it is too early to say.  However kudos to Disney for offering a generous solution so quickly.


----------



## BocaBoy

dioxide45 said:


> We don't know how Marriott is going to handle points reservations, do we? We know that someone who had a weeks based stay may be out the days, but it is possible that Marriott may give back points for lost nights on a points stay.


I would be shocked if Marriott does not give back the lost points, since they told the guests to leave.  They are pretty good about such things, in my opinion.


----------



## GaryDouglas

I wouldn't know what to expect there.  We have some friends that had to leave Hilton Head a few days early.  Took a couple hours just to get gas in the car.  The main thing is that they are safe and closer to home...


----------



## JIMinNC

Looks like Hurricane Matthew may be making landfall tonight right on top of Hilton Head Island. 105 mph winds with higher gusts. Main eye wall crossing the coast about 2:30 to 3am or so according to The Weather Channel. Radar shows it heading right for HHI.


----------



## burg1121

We left HH on Wed. morning. NO traffic at 6am. The road to Columbia had a few slow spots but not to bad. We decided to drive home to MA.. We spent the night at great hotel in Winchester Va. ( the George Washington Hotel ). Hertz was great no one way charge and Jetblue refunded our tickets. It's a shame that Marriott doesn't even mention anything on their site. Disney has class wake up MVCI show some.


----------



## aka Julie

burg1121 said:


> We left HH on Wed. morning. NO traffic at 6am. The road to Columbia had a few slow spots but not to bad. We decided to drive home to MA.. We spent the night at great hotel in Winchester Va. ( the George Washington Hotel ). Hertz was great no one way charge and Jetblue refunded our tickets. It's a shame that Marriott doesn't even mention anything on their site. Disney has class wake up MVC show some.



We left about the same time on Wednesday.  I think you and I beat the rush.  We drove all the way home to the Cincinnati, OH area.  Took us about our usual timing.

Yea, I checked the MVCI site and no mention of hurricane.  Guess they live in a bubble.


----------



## sudiski

I like this website http://hiltonheadislandsc.gov/ for updates on Hilton Head.  There is a video of a briefing this morning a t 6:30am


----------



## dioxide45

Berea1 said:


> What is the best recovery that I can get from II since it is an II trade.  Marriot is not offerring anything to salvage the week, assuming it is relying on an act of God defense.  I was given two Marriott numbers to call in two separate emails.
> They are 1-800-252-5121 and *1-800-306-9506*.
> 
> Patrick



The phone number above is MVC crisis information number that they gave out in an email we received a few days ago because we have guests heading to Grande Vista. It seems though that MVC uses this same line for guests and employees. When calling the number and getting through to the message for Grande Vista before Matthew came through, the message was targeted toward guests staying at the resort. However, yesterday I called the number agian and there was no message toward the guests but it was targeted at employees to report to work as scheduled starting with second shift on Friday. No mention about what guests should do.


----------



## SueDonJ

Leamington is an area within Palmetto Dunes on Hilton Head, about midway to the south end/directly across 278 from the Fresh Market shopping area.  The Neighborhood Assoc sent this email at 11:00AM today:



> *This is an unofficial notice of information that is being received from various sources.*
> 
> The Town is continuing to monitor wind speeds, once they are below 39 mph (below tropical storm force) the plan is to send a few vehicles to the Island to assess the damage.
> *Please do not try to return to the area at this time.*
> 
> SCDOT will return Saturday, October 8, 2016 to inspect the bridges. The Town has engaged Crowder Gulf, a nationally recognized firm which provides disaster recovery, debris removal and coastal restoration services. Crowder has 5 debris removal teams, which are close by and ready to move in when given approval.
> 
> It appears that the Shelter Cove area is okay at this time.
> 
> Harbour Town and Palmetto Bay have extensive damage.
> 
> Coligny Plaza has standing water that is up to car roofs.
> 
> At this time there is no confirmation of a storm surge, however, numerous trees are down in the community.
> 
> We will keep you updated with official information as information is received.



http://www.hiltonheadislandsc.gov is also a good resource.

I hope all of TUG's full-time HHI residents are safe and not facing too much damage restoration.


----------



## hajjah

We can always check out of the timeshares and hotels electronically.  I get the bills in an email a few days later.  I had planned to make some purchases in the Marketplace at Grande Vista the day before we were scheduled to leave.  Since we decided to make a run for it and drive to Tampa, I did not get a chance to shop.  I won't get the extra points, which is what I had planned for, but I may also lose one night since we left the night before.


----------



## dioxide45

hajjah said:


> We can always check out of the timeshares and hotels electronically.  I get the bills in an email a few days later.  I had planned to make some purchases in the Marketplace at Grande Vista the day before we were scheduled to leave.  Since we decided to make a run for it and drive to Tampa, I did not get a chance to shop.  I won't get the extra points, which is what I had planned for, but I may also lose one night since we left the night before.



Since Grande Vista didn't close, I suspect you will get credit for the one night. Especially if you checked out beyond the actual checkout time of 10:00.


----------



## sparty

SueDonJ said:


> Leamington is an area within Palmetto Dunes on Hilton Head, about midway to the south end/directly across 278 from the Fresh Market shopping area.  The Neighborhood Assoc sent this email at 11:00AM today:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.hiltonheadislandsc.gov is also a good resource.
> 
> I hope all of TUG's full-time HHI residents are safe and not facing too much damage restoration.



I saw a pic of harbour town and looks like the pier is gone there which is pretty incredible.


----------



## sudiski

The Island Packet website  http://www.islandpacket.com/  has pictures and videos from damage around HH today


----------



## SueDonJ

An hour ago this same update came from Leamington and the town:



> As assessment continues on the island, cellular service is very limited. We are trying to get out as much information as possible, but due to the limited service it is hard to accomplish.
> 
> Preliminary roadway assessments reveal that the causeway is intact.
> 
> We have widespread power outages.
> 
> Thousands of trees are down and blocking major and minor roadways.
> 
> Power lines are impacted by falling trees and basic services are not established.  PSD's, Palmetto Electric, Time Warner and Hargray are working to restore services.
> 
> Law enforcement is not allowing access to the island.
> 
> The Town of Hilton Head Island has authorized its debris contractor to remove trees currently blocking US 278 and most public roads.
> 
> *As of Saturday, 10/8/2016 the island is not open to incoming traffic and no decision has been made when the island will reopen. Any person leaving the island will not be allowed back on at this time.*
> 
> We are asking for your continued patience. We will continue to provide updates as we can. First responders are working hard to access fire stations and the hospital.


----------



## Beachclubmum

sparty said:


> I saw a pic of harbour town and looks like the pier is gone there which is pretty incredible.




Could you post a link to this?  I've been looking.  Live a 5 minute walk from the Harbour there.


----------



## SueDonJ

Posted an hour ago on SurfWatch's official Facebook page:



> *The Marriott Vacation Club resorts on Hilton Head Island and in Myrtle Beach will remain closed while we inspect the properties for any damage from Hurricane Matthew. The safety and comfort of our Owners, guests and associates is our top priority. For reservation information, please call 800.305.9506. Thank you for your patience and understanding.*


----------



## sudiski

I just saw this on the Island Packet website regarding the pier at Harbour Town

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...1309953760426.42855.1578062030&type=3&theater


----------



## disneymom1

I think HH Island is still closed so crews can clear the roads and access the damages.  Many trees/debris/floods are blocking lots of roads.  I watched a few of the local news videos.  So many beautiful trees were uprooted or cracked.  The videos showed crews trying to gain access to Sea Pines, which has many downed trees.  Photos show Skull Creek Boathouse suffered some significant damage.  Many boats smashed into each other and/or out of the water.  Palmetto Bay marina also looks to have suffered much damage.  Report stated Shelter Cover area to have less damage.  From the videos, the damages to HHI look significant.  Sad.


----------



## Beachclubmum

sudiski said:


> I just saw this on the Island Packet website regarding the pier at Harbour Town
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...1309953760426.42855.1578062030&type=3&theater




Thanks for the link.  I feel sick....


----------



## ahdah

*Help with what to do about Allianz insurance*

We were supposed to check into Marriott's Harbour Point at Shelter Cove today.  We did take Allianz insurance with II.  I discovered today that it does not cover hurricanes.  I was on the phone for over two hours, finally I filed a claim on line.  I understand that if Allianz rejects my claim that sometimes you can work with II to let you use your week another time.  Does anyone know if that is true?  Do you think we have a chance of getting the week back to trade?  I thought about trying to go later in the week, but it looks like it is going to be along time before they allow visitors back on the island.  I would hate to loose my week.  Any suggestion would be appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## GreenTea

Allianz actually said on the phone that they don't pay for trip interruption due to weather?


----------



## GreenTea

GreenTea said:


> Allianz actually said on the phone that they don't pay for trip interruption due to weather?





If you have the MVC insurance, does it become inconsequential once a week is deposited with II?


----------



## WBP

ahdah said:


> We were supposed to check into Marriott's Harbour Point at Shelter Cove today.  We did take Allianz insurance with II.  I discovered today that it does not cover hurricanes.  I was on the phone for over two hours, finally I filed a claim on line.  I understand that if Allianz rejects my claim that sometimes you can work with II to let you use your week another time.  Does anyone know if that is true?  Do you think we have a chance of getting the week back to trade?  I thought about trying to go later in the week, but it looks like it is going to be along time before they allow visitors back on the island.  I would hate to loose my week.  Any suggestion would be appreciated. Thanks in advance.



Moving forward, I would think twice about Allianz Global Assistance (insurance). The ratio of bad reviews to good reviews of Allianz Global Assistance is about 20:1.

For what Yelp is worth, here is some perspective:

https://www.yelp.com/biz/allianz-global-assistance-richmond


----------



## dioxide45

GreenTea said:


> If you have the MVC insurance, does it become inconsequential once a week is deposited with II?



No. The insurance offered by Marriott is also supposed to cover II exchanges with your Marriott weeks.


----------



## ahdah

*Thanks*

Too late this time......I will keep my fingers crossed that II will do the right thing.  II representative said that once the claim is rejected that I can contract II and try to work something out.  I will keep hoping.


----------



## MOXJO7282

It's agony waiting to hear how badly HHI and the resorts were damaged.


----------



## Miss Marty

*Allianz Travel Insurance*

_
Here are a few other things to know 
about hurricanes and travel insurance._

https://www.allianztravelinsurance.com/travel/planning/hurricane-insurance-coverage.htm


----------



## SueDonJ

ahdah said:


> Too late this time......I will keep my fingers crossed that II will do the right thing.  II representative said that once the claim is rejected that I can contract II and try to work something out.  I will keep hoping.



I'm not clear if you contacted Marriott in addition to II?  If you haven't, try calling the number in Post #79 above.  I haven't seen anything direct from Marriott about how they'll be handling all of the impacted reservations in both South Carolina and Florida, but it's hard to believe that they won't be doing anything at all to help owners/guests figure this all out.  Good luck.


----------



## BocaBoy

ahdah said:


> We did take Allianz insurance with II.  I discovered today that it does not cover hurricanes.



When did you buy the insurance?  A hurricane is precisely the kind of thing that travel insurance should cover if it is bought before the hurricane develops.


----------



## SueDonJ

MOXJO7282 said:


> It's agony waiting to hear how badly HHI and the resorts were damaged.



Right there with you, Joe.

In the meantime while we're waiting to hear what the assessors are learning specifically about the Marriott properties, The Island Packet is doing a pretty good job of updating info as they receive it.  Many who didn't leave the island are posting pictures which helps give us an idea at least of how the different neighborhoods have fared.


----------



## Fasttr

BocaBoy said:


> When did you buy the insurance?  A hurricane is precisely the kind of thing that travel insurance should cover if it is bought before the hurricane develops.



The MVC insurance certainly covers hurricanes.  See covered reasons on pages 12 and 13 (note there are three numbered "pages" on each page).  Specifically see #9 under covered reasons on page 13..


----------



## NYFLTRAVELER

Looks pretty darn bad from the photos with significant damage throughout the area.  I hope MVCI has taken precautions to secure the properties as it may be days before anybody can even return to assess the damage.


----------



## sb2313

From island packet this AM, some good news.
Bennett said he’s thankful damage is not severe. There have been no reports of storm-related casualties or injuries .

“I’m not hearing any reports of real structural damage to buildings. Instead, it’s dock damage. Golf course damage,” he said. “It looks significant and it is. But it could have been much worse.”

Read more here: http://www.islandpacket.com/news/weather/hurricane/article106913997.html#storylink=cpy


----------



## GreenTea

dioxide45 said:


> No. The insurance offered by Marriott is also supposed to cover II exchanges with your Marriott weeks.




Good, I was hoping that was the case.  The II policy sounds terrible.  Who excludes weather.  That is crazy.


----------



## sb2313

*Surf watch*

Flyover from yesterday posted by hhi.


----------



## pedro47

sb2313 said:


> Flyover from yesterday posted by hhi.



Thanks for the photo SurfWatch looks good from the air.


----------



## sb2313

*Barony beach club(mostly Westin hotel unfortunately)*

Flyover posted by Hilton head


----------



## sb2313

*Grande ocean*

I believe this is grande ocean? Never stayed there.
Flyover posted on hhi government facebook page


----------



## Superchief

I saw a flyover video on the Weather Channel this morning showing a large white building on the beach with moderate roof damage. I didn't recognize the building, but it looked like a condo or resort.


----------



## pedro47

Superchief said:


> I saw a flyover video on the Weather Channel this morning showing a large white building on the beach with moderate roof damage. I didn't recognize the building, but it looked like a condo or resort.



The huge building is the Westin Hotel and Resort to the left and the buildings are The Baroney.


----------



## pedro47

sb2313 said:


> Flyover posted by Hilton head



The huge building is the Westin Hotel and Resort.


----------



## SueDonJ

The huge beach renourishment project that they've been working on for months looks like it's been severely impacted.  Not first priority, of course, but it's worth mentioning.


----------



## pedro47

sb2313 said:


> I believe this is grande ocean? Never stayed there.
> Flyover posted on hhi government facebook page



Thanks! You are right on point that is the Marriott Grande Ocean. She looks untouched.


----------



## sb2313

*Monarch at sea pines*

Missed this one earlier.


----------



## SueDonJ

Another statement from the official MVC Facebook page:



> *Hurricane Matthew update: Marriott Vacation Club resorts in Orlando, Miami and Ft. Lauderdale were unaffected by Hurricane Matthew and are now open.
> 
> In West Palm Beach, Marriott's Oceana Palms will reopen tomorrow, October 9, and Marriott's Ocean Pointe will reopen Monday, October 10.
> 
> Our resorts on Hilton Head Island and in Myrtle Beach are currently closed while we assess the properties. For the latest conditions and information about your reservations to these resorts please call our Hot Line, 800.306.9506.
> 
> As always, your security and safety is our primary concern. Thank you for your patience and understanding.*


----------



## jme

Someone's amateur video of a drive down South Forest Beach Drive where Grande Ocean is located.....it's seen briefly sort of near the end. 

http://www.islandpacket.com/news/weather/hurricane/article106975862.html

more random videos of South Carolina coastal regions
SCROLL DOWN FOR MORE:
http://www.islandpacket.com/news/weather/hurricane/article106988517.html

wow, a lot of work to be done.  

just a mention----- a big setback for the opening of the new Hilton resort near Grande Ocean


----------



## jme

sb2313 said:


> I believe this is grande ocean? Never stayed there.
> Flyover posted on hhi government facebook page



THANKS, your posted photo doesn't look too bad for GO (or Monarch from a photo also posted).
My imagination previously had it damaged far worse. The bar area's coverings didn't look damaged at all, the pool water still looks OK, and I also didn't notice any downed trees, especially MY oak tree (and OK, sometime Janette's) at the edge of the Dolphin Pool!)

But this was the photo I wanted to see!!!!!  Now I can sleep tonight. Whew


----------



## hajjah

We just beat the hurricane on Thursday while staying at Marriott's Grande Vista in Orlando, by leaving a day before checkout.  I got my emailed bill today with all seven days listed.  I did not checkout at the resort until we made it to Tampa the night before and called to advise them we were out of the unit.

Now, we have another trip to Marriott's Surf Club on Hilton Head scheduled for the end of December.  I'm wondering now if I should try to cancel this getaway via II.  The cost was around $750 with tax.  I think that the getaways are handled differently from exchanges.  I'm thinking now about getting the II insurance, which we never have done in the past.  Please advise.


----------



## dioxide45

hajjah said:


> We just beat the hurricane on Thursday while staying at Marriott's Grande Vista in Orlando by leaving a day before checkout.  I got my emailed bill today with all seven days listed.  I did not checkout at the resort until we made it to Tampa the night before and called to advise them we were out of the unit.
> 
> Now, we have another trip to Marriott's Surf Club on Hilton Head scheduled for the end of December.  I'm wondering now if I should try to cancel this getaway via II.  The cost was around $750 with tax.  I think that the getaways are handled differently from exchanges.  I'm thinking now about getting the II insurance, which we never have done in the past.  Please advise.



I would think that by December, a lot of cleanup will have happened. There won't be issues with the resort. Also, hurricanes are very rare in December, so I wouldn't get the insurance for that. The II insurance also won't cover anything now based on Matthew, though it sounds like it didn't cover it anyway.


----------



## hajjah

Thanks for the reply.  I'll wait this one out for now.  I have not purchased our airline tickets yet for Hilton Head.  I was planning to get the tickets now, but the airfare went up over the weekend.


----------



## JIMinNC

hajjah said:


> We just beat the hurricane on Thursday while staying at Marriott's Grande Vista in Orlando, by leaving a day before checkout.  I got my emailed bill today with all seven days listed.  I did not checkout at the resort until we made it to Tampa the night before and called to advise them we were out of the unit.
> 
> Now, we have another trip to Marriott's Surf Club on Hilton Head scheduled for the end of December.  I'm wondering now if I should try to cancel this getaway via II.  The cost was around $750 with tax.  I think that the getaways are handled differently from exchanges.  I'm thinking now about getting the II insurance, which we never have done in the past.  Please advise.



Based on the aerial photos posted earlier in this thread, it would appear that the Marriott resorts escaped relatively unscathed. The reports I've seen would seem to indicate the primary damage was to boat docks, boats, some beach erosion, and extensive tree damage. They need to get the main roads cleared, power and emergency services back, and get other basic infrastructure operational. But given that the HHI economy is so based on tourism, I'm sure they will do everything possible to reopen the island to tourists as soon as they think they can accommodate people.

When Hurricane Hugo hit Charleston in late September 1989, it came inland very quickly, and when it passed directly over Charlotte, Hugo still had hurricane force winds. We had extensive tree damage in Charlotte with Hugo, very similar to what they have now in HHI with Matthew. It took almost three weeks to get all power restored and roads open in Charlotte, but Charlotte is a much larger geographic area than HHI. So I would be surprised if it takes much longer than a week or two for HHI to get back to some sense of normalcy. It will take a while longer to rebuild the piers and fix the damage to homes caused by falling trees, but I can't imagine that there will be any significant impact to a December trip. With Hugo, we were pretty much back to normal within a month, and as I said above, Charlotte is a much larger area to clean up than HHI.


----------



## MOXJO7282

JIMinNC said:


> Based on the aerial photos posted earlier in this thread, it would appear that the Marriott resorts escaped relatively unscathed. The reports I've seen would seem to indicate the primary damage was to boat docks, boats, some beach erosion, and extensive tree damage. They need to get the main roads cleared, power and emergency services back, and get other basic infrastructure operational. But given that the HHI economy is so based on tourism, I'm sure they will do everything possible to reopen the island to tourists as soon as they think they can accommodate people.



I'm cautiously optimistic that this is true but will wait until official resort reports before I personally feel better.  There still could be some water damage.  I know I saw some footage of significant flooding near Whole Foods on 278 that has me concerned about the Shelter Cove area so hoping to get definitive reports soon.


----------



## Janette

We arrived back in Sun City last night. It is amazing how far inland the damage went. We would love to be able to get on island soon but know that the residents and workers don't need us. We have doctors and do most shopping on island so minor inconvenience. I can't imagine that all the trees at the resorts escaped. There is lots of cleanup but we are truly blessed. Now for my pumpkins to go back outside so it will seem like home.


----------



## SueDonJ

Update this morning from Leamington in Palmetto Dunes:



> The SC Emergency Management Division has notified many of you that the evacuation order for Beaufort County has been lifted. This does not include re-entry into Hilton Head Island.  The Town has not authorized re-entry at this time but is working to lift Hilton Head’s evacuation order as early as Tuesday but please understand it could be later.
> 
> There is a lot of information being provided by multiple sources and not all of it is verified or reliable.  Please monitor the Town of Hilton Head Facebook page and http://hiltonheadislandsc.gov for official information for Hilton Head Island re-entry details and important updates.



Update from that link to the town's official website:



> Update - 10/10/2016 at 10:15 a.m.
> 
> The Town of Hilton Head Island and its tree removal contractor, Crowder Gulf, has made substantial progress in removing hundreds of trees from public roads. In fact, most public roads are clear of trees, however, many private roads within the gated communities remain blocked by trees.
> 
> Efforts have been underway to clear private roads but because of the volume of felled trees, a significant amount of clearing work remains.
> 
> Power remains out on much of the Island but Palmetto Electric is making progress.
> 
> The 3 Island public service districts are experiencing varying levels of success in providing water and sewer. Hilton Head PSD reports near full service, Broad Creek PSD is making substantial progress and South Island PSD is facing considerable challenges due to access issues to its facilities.
> 
> Hilton Head Hospital is working to re-establish its services, but is not currently operating.
> 
> All 7 town fire rescue stations are operational.
> 
> As of 10:15 a.m. Monday, October 10, the Island is not open to the general public.
> 
> Some but not all HHI traffic lights are operational.



*******
They've advised that "general public" includes the residents of HHI.  But even if they're allowed back on the island with limited water/electric service, I would hope that services will have to be fully operational before the town allows lodging facilities (hotels, timeshares, etc.) to be re-opened because there's really no sense in loading up the island with tourists when there is still so much work to be done.  If you have impacted reservations for any of the Marriott properties you should call the Hot Line that they've established, 800.306.9506, to get info direct from the source.


----------



## SueDonJ

Janette said:


> We arrived back in Sun City last night. It is amazing how far inland the damage went. We would love to be able to get on island soon but know that the residents and workers don't need us. We have doctors and do most shopping on island so minor inconvenience. I can't imagine that all the trees at the resorts escaped. There is lots of cleanup but we are truly blessed. Now for my pumpkins to go back outside so it will seem like home.



Thanks for the update, Janette, and I'm glad you're doing well.


----------



## SueDonJ

Facebook update from SurfWatch today:



> Hilton Head Island has recently been reopened to only necessary personnel. We are still in the process of evaluating damage to our resorts and hope to have an update for you soon. Thank you for the best wishes and thoughts, and we appreciate your patience and understanding. *For more information, please call our hotline, 800.306.9506.*


----------



## Old Hickory

dioxide45 said:


> I am not aware of anywhere on Marriott.com where you can see activity of Elite nights earned other than the summary that breaks them down by the source. There is no night by night breakdown or history of when earned.



Thanks.   The summary helps but then I have to use my memory and that's not always good.


----------



## Old Hickory

Anyone know how the remaining turtle nests fared the storm?


----------



## Steve A

*Port Royal Plantation*

I live in Port Royal plantation where the Barony is located.  The Barony is not part of the gated community so my comments just relate to that part of the plantation. We are located right now in Alabama but we received a picture showing a tree leaning on our house, which is located on South Port Royal Drive. Our front yard is flooded. Across the street from us on Century it appears from another picture we received that the block long canopy of trees has been wiped out. Some appear to have fallen over others appear to have been split like toothpicks.  Part of Fort Walker Drive over a creek has collapsed. Security at our gate house has been reestablished but I don't believe we have any utilities yet. The latter problem may also affect the Barony.  No residents, except under special circumstances, are being allowed back into Hilton Head or the other barrier islands.


----------



## MOXJO7282

There is a note on Facebook stating an owner called the Monarch and after a 30 minute wait was told it would be open again for business this Friday 10/14. 

This is hearsay at this point but it did come from a reliable source. Let's hope they weren't given bad information.


----------



## SueDonJ

Steve A said:


> I live in Port Royal plantation where the Barony is located.  The Barony is not part of the gated community so my comments just relate to that part of the plantation. We are located right now in Alabama but we received a picture showing a tree leaning on our house, which is located on South Port Royal Drive. Our front yard is flooded. Across the street from us on Century it appears from another picture we received that the block long canopy of trees has been wiped out. Some appear to have fallen over others appear to have been split like toothpicks.  Part of Fort Walker Drive over a creek has collapsed. Security at our gate house has been reestablished but I don't believe we have any utilities yet. The latter problem may also affect the Barony.  No residents, except under special circumstances, are being allowed back into Hilton Head or the other barrier islands.



Hoping for the best for you, Steve.  It's not easy waiting for information to get out!  We've had word from Leamington that security is on site, water/elec is severely compromised and there's a lot of tree damage.  No word yet about possible flooding from the 11-mile lagoon inside Palmetto Dunes (that abuts our home .)  It doesn't seem that anybody is able to get very far into the community; there are very few pictures yet.

More and more pictures are showing beach erosion caused by the storm that's effectively erased in some spots all the beach renourishment, plus some, that had been done over the last months.  When we left a week or so ago they were just making their way beyond Shipyard and into Palmetto Dunes, a couple days later had to suspend ops in advance of the storm.  I know there are much more pressing issues but that has me very sad.

Good luck to you and your family, to everyone down there.  I saw a "Hilton Head Strong" sign on Facebook this morning.  Having lived through "Boston Strong" I know that despite the awful events that cause these "Strong" sentiments, there is comfort in collective empathy.  Stay strong.


----------



## SueDonJ

MOXJO7282 said:


> There is a note on Facebook stating an owner called the Monarch and after a 30 minute wait was told it would be open again for business this Friday 10/14.
> 
> This is hearsay at this point but it did come from a reliable source. Let's hope they weren't given bad information.



I saw that and commented that it's extremely optimistic.  We all want things to be functioning as quickly as possible but that really doesn't seem possible considering the updates that the town is sending.  I wondered if that Facebook poster got the info from Owner Services or from the hotline, and now see that somebody else has suggested the hotline.


----------



## NJMOM2

Has anyone heard anything about the Marriott OceanWatch in Myrtle Beach?


----------



## Steve A

Thanks Sue. Going to invest in a chainsaw.


----------



## PHLarry

*HHI access*

As per the Island Packet HHI is expected to open to residents today at 3:00pm, with restrictions: www.islandpacket.com/news/weather/hurricane/article107221802.html

Although the Town's webpage still doesn't reflect this; www.hiltonheadislandsc.gov/recovery/recoveryupdates.cfm


----------



## Steve A

It does now.

http://www.hiltonheadislandsc.gov/

We're still going to wait for utilities to be restored in Port Royal Plantation.


----------



## SueDonJ

We've gotten word from neighbors and the landscaper that our home is fine but we lost two trees, one a Live Oak.    Elec is on but the water system is still not functioning correctly.  All in all, we feel lucky.

We're also staying away, Steve, so that we don't get in the way of clean-up efforts.  I hope everyone is safe and secure - and that life returns to normal as quickly as possible.


----------



## PHLarry

Coastal map from NOAA which allows you to zoom in on the various areas; http://storms.ngs.noaa.gov/storms/matthew/index.html


----------



## Steve A

Probably go back on  Thursday. It's a 6/7 hour drive. Need to get that tree off of the front of the house.


----------



## silentg

*Coconut Palms II New Smyrna Beach damage from Matthew*

Hi Tuggers,
I contacted Coconut Palms management because we are scheduled to visit in November. Because of the Hurricane they said they are closed due to leaks in the ceiling of many of the units. They assured me that they would be open in November when we are due to arrive. Just posting to let others who may be going that they are closed. When they reopen, they said they will inform me.
Silentg


----------



## WBP

A friend was on island today and got a look at Grande Ocean from the street. He did not get a close look at the resort, but a street-side, in passing, look. He thought the buildings at Grande Ocean had weatherd Hurricane Matthew well, a testament to Marriott construction and the storm's path. He tried to get a look at Monarch, but could not get near the resort. If my memory is right, those buildings at Monarch looked quite sturdy, granted, building code at the time that they were built, I suspect, is quite different than that of today. 

Friends who own a home in Port Royal Plantation are waiting with baited breath to learn the destiny of their home. They asked their Realtor, who was on-island today, about Barony Beach Club and Surf Watch, and he did not have an opportunity to get close enough to those two resorts to determine their status. He was impressed by the recovery efforts of the public and private entities, who are working to restore access and basic services on Hilton Head Island.

I haven't seen many recent aerial views of the island, I would have thought that aircraft and ? drones could chronicle recent conditions on the island. For all I know, that airspace may be limited to emergency aircraft only, and/or the aircraft in the area are occupied doing life sustaining functions. ***Addenda: I just noticed a comment about NOAA images; I am going to take a look at them right now.

Paryers for those affected by this horrific natural disaster, and for the men and women who are working feverishly to restore basic services on Hilton Head Island.


----------



## WBP

*Disaster Recovery Donations Being Accepted by Community Foundation of the Lowcountry*

For those who have a personal connection to Hilton Head Island, and who want to make a contribution to a fund targetted to the Lowcountry, see:

http://hiltonheadislandsc.gov/government/news/newsdetails.cfm?NewsID=299


----------



## Panina

While not a Marriott, Jade Tree Cove in Myrtle Beach is closed as there is no electricity.  They are being told the power is projected to be back on the 14th.


----------



## Steve A

As of last night management has informed the land owners in Port Royal Plantation that the sewer system is not operating. We wouldn't return until it is up.


----------



## Beachclubmum

PHLarry said:


> Coastal map from NOAA which allows you to zoom in on the various areas; http://storms.ngs.noaa.gov/storms/matthew/index.html



Thanks for this terrific link.

Planning to head down this weekend as needed, depending on the status of our place in Sea Pines.  It's a stone's throw from Harbour Town, but not seeing the devastation that HT experienced.  Hopeful. It will probably come down to whether or not things flooded, as we are built ground level slab.


----------



## sb2313

*Facebook message*

There is a facebook message posted with earliest opening date for each resort. Surfwatch,grande ocean, barony, and monarch all say Monday the 17th, the two shelter cove resorts say the 21st, and Harbour/heritage club both say the 24th. So there's our initial timeline and an update is promised tomorrow according to the post.


----------



## Maple_Leaf

*Royal Dunes*

Royal Dunes is wrecked.  Trees down everywhere.  The Facebook site claims it may be closed for weeks. The pictures look ugly.

I know the Barony is nearby but hopefully it's in better shape.


----------



## WBP

Video footage of the destruction caused by Hurricane Matthew on Hilton Head Island, SC:


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aeaLXuFMLXU&feature=youtu.be


----------



## michigander

*Ocean Watch after the storm*

Does anyone have info on the status of this Myrtle Beach property?   Thanks!


----------



## JIMinNC

Marriott Vacations Worldwide held their third quarter 2016 earnings conference call today and mentioned their recovery efforts from Hurricane Matthew. They said they think Myrtle Beach Ocean Watch may reopen by the weekend or early next week, but Hilton Head will probably not begin reopening until the middle to end of next week, at the earliest. The opening date is more related to the restoration of infrastructure on the island rather than direct damage at the resorts.


----------



## SueDonJ

The telephone hotline was updated tonight with much more realistic tentative opening dates for the Hilton Head resorts:  "earliest possible Friday, Oct 21" for Barony Beach Club, SurfWatch, Grande Ocean, Monarch, Harbour Point and Sunset Pointe, and, "after Oct 24" for Heritage Club and Harbour Club.

There are also posts to the individual resort Facebook pages that provide more detail about how each resort was impacted:

Barony Beach Club - "We are currently working to completely restore power, repair damaged HVAC systems and elevators, remove remaining debris and complete all safety inspections. Work is also taking place to restore the island infrastructure including repairing water main breaks, clearing trees, and fully restoring public services. We will be welcoming owners and guests back to the island as soon as it is safe to do so."

SurfWatch - "We are currently working to completely repair roof tiles and damage from water intrusion. Work is actively taking place and we will be welcoming owners and guests back to SurfWatch as soon as it is safe to do so."

They continue to advise calling the hotline - 800-306-9506 - for the most up-to-date information; they update the message at 6PM eastern every day.


----------



## Steve A

We're finally going home to our house in Port Royal Plantation. The POA has contracted with someone to work with homeowners for tree removal and the POA will clear home owners' driveways. Most importantly you can flush your toilets mostly and shower evey other day. Thanks for small favors. I ordered a chainsaw and it will arrive on Saturday. Hopefully the tree leaning on our house is the only problem.


----------



## cyntravel

*Hurricane Matthew*

Hi Steve

Glad to hear you are ok. Hopefully you want have much damage from the tree on your house. I watched the videos of Hilton Head and my heart hurt for you and your family. Will keep you in my prayers.
Cyn


----------



## SueDonJ

Glad to hear it, Steve.  Be careful, be safe.


----------



## SueDonJ

michigander said:


> Does anyone have info on the status of this Myrtle Beach property?   Thanks!



The Hotline recording for OceanWatch in Myrtle Beach, SC says that they're repairing roof tiles and damage from water intrusion, that the "earliest possible" reopen date is Friday, Oct 21st.


----------



## SueDonJ

FYI from the Hilton Head Island town government's Facebook page:

>>October 13, 2016-Due to wastewater and septic tank issues, the South Carolina Department of Heatlh and Environmental Control is issuing a precautionary swimming advisory for Hilton Head Island.<<


----------



## Steve A

We made it home this afternoon. Huge number of utility trucks traveling west on Interstate 16. 

There was no damage on the inside of the house. Everything worked. Our half circular driveway was not cleared. I removed enough debris to access the garage. The tree guy didn't come but did contact me to apologize. Maybe tomorrow or Sunday. Over 10% of the homes have one or more trees on them. I have just one, but also another tree fell on the driveway. The chainsaw wouldn't come until Monday. Streets have debris piled on both sides of the road. Trees that fell on the street have been cut up and piled on the side. Who will remove the debris is the big question, FEMA? The town? The landowners?

The tree destruction in Port Royal is overwhelming. There is still a small amount of standing water the next block over. The drainage channel and lagoons remain very high. The golf courses have many trees down, and I believe damage was done to one of their buildings. 

The manager of the Plantation personally got a chainsaw and a bobcat and cleared Coggins. All the Plantation managers have collectively met withe mayor and city administrator. The town council will take up what role the town will play in cleaning up debris in the private communities.

I'm 73 and grew up in NJ. We had plenty of hurricanes when I was growing up, but it has never been so personal.


----------



## m61376

Steve- Probably should mind my own business, but I'd rec. leaving taking down the tree off the house to the professionals. We had some experience with that after Sandy, and I can tell you that it took a 7 man crew 5 hours to carefully and slowly take a tree off the house, being careful not to do more damage. In our case we had a tree go from one corner of the house to the opposite side, and by taking it down piece by piece they were able to prevent too much vibration, so that the header that the tree was leaning against didn't snap and cause devastating damage. I know the guys worked very carefully and we were holding our breaths that the header didn't crack and the tree come crashing down. For us, damage (from the tree on the house at least)  was limited to the bay window and the roof rafters above, and interestingly a small self-sealing puncture on the upper roof, as well as a hairline crack in a skylight. If we didn't have such careful tree guys it could have been much worse.

Use your chainsaw for the little stuff, but leave the rest to the pros. BTW- take lots of pictures- assuming you are filing a homeowner's claim they're crucial for reimbursement. 

After having 10-12 trees fall and close to 70K in property damage after Sandy, I totally feel your pain. Not something I ever want to live through again!


----------



## pedro47

m61376 said:


> Steve- Probably should mind my own business, but I'd rec. leaving taking down the tree off the house to the professionals. We had some experience with that after Sandy, and I can tell you that it took a 7 man crew 5 hours to carefully and slowly take a tree off the house, being careful not to do more damage. In our case we had a tree go from one corner of the house to the opposite side, and by taking it down piece by piece they were able to prevent too much vibration, so that the header that the tree was leaning against didn't snap and cause devastating damage. I know the guys worked very carefully and we were holding our breaths that the header didn't crack and the tree come crashing down. For us, damage (from the tree on the house at least)  was limited to the bay window and the roof rafters above, and interestingly a small self-sealing puncture on the upper roof, as well as a hairline crack in a skylight. If we didn't have such careful tree guys it could have been much worse.
> 
> Use your chainsaw for the little stuff, but leave the rest to the pros. BTW- take lots of pictures- assuming you are filing a homeowner's claim they're crucial for reimbursement.
> 
> After having 10-12 trees fall and close to 70K in property damage after Sandy, I totally feel your pain. Not something I ever want to live through again!



This is excellent advice. Another thing this is why you should have a good home owner insurance policy.


----------



## Steve A

So here's what happened: while waiting for the tree guy recommended by the plantation, my next-door neighbor came with her relatives and their colleagues. The relatives and colleagues were Firefighters and EMSs from  Georgia who had come with a tractor and forklift, climbing equipment, which they used, chainsaws and a wood chipper. The guy who took lead had worked as a logger when younger. They, along with assorted neighbors, cut up everything on the ground. They then attacked the tree leaning on the roof. They cut off all the branches, climbed another tree, tied a rope to it, and tied that rope to a second tree. Using a pulley, another mechanical device, and the fork lift they gently lifted the leaning tree slightly off the roof, cut it up in pieces, and carefully dumped them on the ground.  No damage was done and they wouldn't accept any money although I gave several hundred dollars to my neighbor to make sure that her relatives got it to use for gas money and other expenses. My wife and I can't believe how lucky we were. And, by the way, the tree guy recommended by plantation didn't show up for the second day in a row.


----------



## Quilter

Steve A said:


> So here's what happened: ...



Thanks for sharing this good news story Steve.   It was good to hear.


----------



## taffy19

Steve A said:


> So here's what happened: while waiting for the tree guy recommended by the plantation, my next-door neighbor came with her relatives and their colleagues. The relatives and colleagues were Firefighters and EMSs from  Georgia who had come with a tractor and forklift, climbing equipment, which they used, chainsaws and a wood chipper. The guy who took lead had worked as a logger when younger. They, along with assorted neighbors, cut up everything on the ground. They then attacked the tree leaning on the roof. They cut off all the branches, climbed another tree, tied a rope to it, and tied that rope to a second tree. Using a pulley, another mechanical device, and the fork lift they gently lifted the leaning tree slightly off the roof, cut it up in pieces, and carefully dumped them on the ground.  No damage was done and they wouldn't accept any money although I gave several hundred dollars to my neighbor to make sure that her relatives got it to use for gas money and other expenses. My wife and I can't believe how lucky we were. And, by the way, the tree guy recommended by plantation didn't show up for the second day in a row.


What a great story of community spirit and cooperation and no damage to your roof or house.

There seems to be a bad storm now in the Northwest too and lots of rain so more fallen trees and damage, etc.


----------



## pedro47

What a great story and a big thanks to some outstanding men.


----------



## Steve A

Thanks all. The Plantation's arboretum is a disaster area. It's obvious that a tornado or microburst hit part of the plantation. The street across from us has huge pine trees leaning across the road caught in trees opposite them. I have seen roof damage but not any crushed houses. Debris piled up everywhere. I have not ventured up Grasslawn to see what the Barony looks like. According to their website they are still closed.

We did try to walk down to the ocean using the beach path next to our house. There was a tree down across the path but we crawled under. We were unable to get to the beach because if standing water we weren't prepared for. Prior to the storm there was about 50 yards of wild plants holding down the sand. Half of that seems to have disappeared. The tidal surge looks like it came pretty far up.

The sound of chainsaws all day long. Tree companies, so we have heard, charging exorbitant prices.


----------



## SueDonJ

Steve A said:


> Thanks all. The Plantation's arboretum is a disaster area. It's obvious that a tornado or microburst hit part of the plantation. The street across from us has huge pine trees leaning across the road caught in trees opposite them. I have seen roof damage but not any crushed houses. Debris piled up everywhere. I have not ventured up Grasslawn to see what the Barony looks like. According to their website they are still closed.
> 
> We did try to walk down to the ocean using the beach path next to our house. There was a tree down across the path but we crawled under. We were unable to get to the beach because if standing water we weren't prepared for. Prior to the storm there was about 50 yards of wild plants holding down the sand. Half of that seems to have disappeared. The tidal surge looks like it came pretty far up.
> 
> The sound of chainsaws all day long. Tree companies, so we have heard, charging exorbitant prices.



Steve, thanks for sharing your good news!  We're hearing that there are a lot of out-of-state companies who have come in and are gouging residents for clean-up services, but that the community spirit you experienced is much more evident.  I'm glad that you're doing well and have help.  

We now have pictures of our home and can't believe how much debris is on the grounds!  But we're very lucky in that we just have a mess to clean up, not any damages to repair.  It's getting cleaned up and the neighbors have gone above and beyond to make sure we're aware of what's happening - can't wait to get there and thank them all in person.  Haven't heard much about the adjacent beach but the town posted something about the beach renourishment project getting back up and running soon.


----------



## SueDonJ

FYI from the Hotline (800-306-9506) recording last night:

- *SurfWatch* is "partially reopening" today and *Grande Ocean* is "partially reopening" on Wednesday. _"These are partial reopenings and it is very important that you contact Owner Services or Customer Care prior to arriving." _

- The earliest possible reopening for *Barony Beach*, *Monarch* and the two *Shelter Cove* resorts is "Friday, Oct 21st."

- *Heritage Club* and *Harbour Club* will not reopen "until after Monday, Oct 24th."

- The earliest possible reopening for *OceanWatch* in Myrtle Beach, SC is "Friday, Oct 21st."

_"These dates are subject to change."_


----------



## Quilter

oops.  Not necessary.


----------



## m61376

Great news Steve. After having lived through Sandy (and having had what people thought was a likely microburst or tornado at my end of the block) I can appreciate the devastation. Things like this bring out the best, and regrettably sometimes the worst, in humanity. So nice to hear that your neighbors and relatives reached out to help. That's what community is all about! Now that the tree is off the house and presumably everything is protected, you can breath a sigh of relief. It could have been a whole lot worse.

I remember a few years back I was crazy for the first two days until I got the tree off the house and everything secured, with the house closed to the elements. Then I realized how lucky we were- no one was hurt and everything was repairable. Others had it much worse. Hopefully it won't take HH as long to recover as some areas around here took after Sandy; there are still places waiting to be rebuilt. Hopefully the rest of the storm season will be quiet.


----------



## Steve A

One of the builders on the island, Steve Dill, is using his workers and equipment and apparently just charging his costs. A neighbor had two trees removed and was only charged $300.  LDS and Presbyterian providing volunteer assistance.


----------



## SueDonJ

The Island Packet - ‘Welcome Home’ sign now T-shirt for charity

The Marriott resorts on HHI have been active contributors to the charity that stands to benefit from this effort, The Deep Well Project.  If you're looking for a way to help in the aftermath of Hurricane Matthew this might appeal to you.  (I'll watch for and post the online portal when it's up and running.)  

I'm getting nothing out of this plug, and I hope that anybody else who personally knows of other charity efforts feels free to mention them here.  The TUG Posting Rules allow it as long as there's no personal gain for the OP.


----------



## jme

SueDonJ said:


> FYI from the Hotline (800-306-9506) recording last night:
> 
> - *SurfWatch* is "partially reopening" today and *Grande Ocean* is "partially reopening" on Wednesday. _"These are partial reopenings and it is very important that you contact Owner Services or Customer Care prior to arriving." _
> 
> - The earliest possible reopening for *Barony Beach*, *Monarch* and the two *Shelter Cove* resorts is "Friday, Oct 21st."
> 
> - *Heritage Club* and *Harbour Club* will not reopen "until after Monday, Oct 24th."
> 
> - The earliest possible reopening for *OceanWatch* in Myrtle Beach, SC is "Friday, Oct 21st."
> 
> _"These dates are subject to change."_




Thanks for that info, Susan.

I just called the front desk at Grande Ocean and they answered for the first time since the evacuation. I've tried to get through almost every day for the past week but always got a message to call Owner Services with any questions or concerns.  

The front desk rep said today that they are now welcoming guests and that the property was looking good. She further shared that most of the island restaurants and businesses were open, except maybe in Harbor Town where the destruction was more severe. She mentioned that places like Hudson's Seafood Restaurant had a lot of damage and would remain closed a short while.  

I've also heard from other sources that a few resorts had more extensive damage than others, such as Royal Dunes in Port Royal, and would be closed a while. Waterside Resort near Coligny Plaza had almost no damage other than tree limbs in a baby pool, and they have already reopened.


----------



## Luckytimer

Anyone have news about Island Links - Port Royal?

Thanks


----------



## jme

Luckytimer said:


> Anyone have news about Island Links - Port Royal?
> 
> Thanks



I see you're from Canada, so I called the Island Links front desk for you (843-681-3582), and they are open, up and running. She did say a couple of the buildings were damaged, but those are being fixed while unoccupied and it does not keep the other buildings from being used and enjoyed. 

My feeling is that if she's there working, they fared pretty well. Up the street at Royal Dunes (also in Port Royal) they weren't so lucky, but apparently the Island Links buildings were either better built or didn't take such a direct hit. Marriott's Barony Beach Club adjacent to Royal Dunes (and directly on the ocean) fared very well and is open.

************************
EDIT: Thanks for the correction, Susan---Barony will open in 2 days (Friday 21st) as you say.




.


----------



## SueDonJ

jme said:


> ... Marriott's Barony Beach Club adjacent to Royal Dunes (and directly on the ocean) fared very well and is open.



As of last night's 6PM hotline update SurfWatch opened Monday, Grande Ocean opened today, Barony Beach is opening this Friday, and Monarch, Harbour Point and Sunset Pointe are opening Saturday.  Heritage Club and Harbour Club in Sea Pines are tentatively scheduled to open Oct 31st.  They're still suggesting that you contact Owner Services or Customer Care prior to arrival.


----------



## taxare

*SurfWatch update from general manager 10/19*

Dear Marriott's SurfWatch Owner,

As you are likely aware, Hurricane Matthew's landfall on Hilton Head Island, Saturday, October 8th resulted in significant property damage and disruption for businesses and residents throughout the island. An update on the Town of Hilton Head Island's storm recovery efforts can be found at the following link.

Thankfully, across all eight of the Marriott Vacation Club resorts, no injuries or loss-of-life were sustained as a result of the hurricane. Additionally, while some associates unfortunately sustained damage to their homes, we are grateful to report that no associates were injured as a result of the storm.

From a property standpoint, the degree of damage at each of the eight resorts on the island has varied from heavy landscaping damage and minor water intrusion, to damage which necessitated the complete removal, disposal and replacement of furniture and carpeting in villas. Although significant progress has already been made by the management company in an attempt to preserve the Association's assets and restore your resort to its pre-hurricane condition, the primary damage that occurred included:
Damage to trees throughout the property
Damage to elevator equipment
Damage to pool equipment
Damage to signage and gates throughout the resort
Extensive utility outages
As repair and remediation efforts are completed, the management company will work closely with your Board of Directors to understand the financial impact that is associated with this unforeseen event. The management company will also be processing reimbursement claims on the Association's behalf with the insurance carrier that provides the resort's wind and property insurance coverage.

We are also aware that many Owners have had to either cancel or shorten their stay as a result of this unexpected natural disaster. While lost time unfortunately cannot be rebooked, Owners with travel insurance coverage should contact their insurance provider to discuss and/ or file a claim for disrupted travel plans. Marriott Vacation Club has already provided closure information to both Travelex and VacationGuard to support the claims process for Owners with coverage from either of these providers.

We look forward to completing repairs at the resort in the near future and welcoming you and your family back for your next Hilton Head vacation. In the meantime, for real-time updates on the operating status of the resort, please contact the Owner hotline at 800-306-9506, or Marriott Vacation Club Owner Services department at 800-845-4226.

Sincerely,

Case Spencer
General Manager
Marriott's SurfWatch


----------



## GreenTea

here is the GO one:

Dear Marriott's Grande Ocean Owner,

As you are likely aware, Hurricane Matthew's landfall on Hilton Head Island, Saturday, October 8th resulted in significant property damage and disruption for businesses and residents throughout the island. An update on the Town of Hilton Head Island's storm recovery efforts can be found at the following link.

Thankfully, across all eight of the Marriott Vacation Club resorts, no injuries or loss-of-life were sustained as a result of the hurricane. Additionally, while some associates unfortunately sustained damage to their homes, we are grateful to report that no associates were injured as a result of the storm.

From a property standpoint, the degree of damage at each of the eight resorts on the island has varied from heavy landscaping damage and minor water intrusion, to damage which necessitated the complete removal, disposal and replacement of furniture and carpeting in villas. Although significant progress has already been made by the management company in an attempt to preserve the Association's assets and restore your resort to its pre-hurricane condition, the primary damage included:
Minimal tree and landscape damage
Significant storm debris deposited on the pools and decks
Damage to the dunes with both sand and debris washing onto the crossovers
Water intrusion within numerous elevator shafts
Some water intrusion to several of the villas, along with water damage to exterior landings and patios
Some damage to the resort's HVAC systems, inclusive of wind damage to several of the condensing units on the roof
Some roof damage to one building and minor ceiling damage to the CFB building
Water damage to the floor and walls of the Marketplace, which will remain closed until further notice
As repair and remediation efforts are completed to support the re-opening of Marriott's Grande Ocean on October 19th, the management company will work closely with your Board of Directors to understand the financial impact that is associated with this unforeseen event. The management company will also be processing reimbursement claims on the Association's behalf with the insurance carrier that provides the resort's wind and property insurance coverage.

We are also aware that many Owners have had to either cancel or shorten their stay as a result of this unexpected natural disaster. While lost time unfortunately cannot be rebooked, Owners with travel insurance coverage should contact their insurance provider to discuss and/ or file a claim for disrupted travel plans. Marriott Vacation Club has already provided closure information to both Travelex and VacationGuard to support the claims process for Owners with coverage from either of these providers.

We look forward to completing repairs at the resort in the near future and welcoming you and your family back for your next Hilton Head vacation. In the meantime, for real-time updates on the operating status of the resort, please contact the Owner hotline at 800-306-9506, or Marriott Vacation Club Owner Services department at 800-845-4226.

Sincerely,

Massimo Santangelo
General Manager
Marriott's Grande Ocean


----------



## JIMinNC

From Barony Beach Club:

Dear Marriott's Barony Beach Club Owner,

As you may be aware, Hurricane Matthew's landfall on Hilton Head Island, Saturday, October 8th resulted in significant property damage and disruption for businesses and residents throughout the island. An update on the Town of Hilton Head Island's storm recovery efforts can be found at the following link.

Thankfully, across all eight of the Marriott Vacation Club resorts, no injuries or loss-of-life were sustained as a result of the hurricane. Additionally, while some associates unfortunately sustained damage to their homes, we are grateful that no associates were injured as a result of the storm.

From a property standpoint, the degree of damage at each of the eight resorts on the island has varied from heavy landscaping damage and minor water intrusion, to damage which necessitated the complete removal, disposal and replacement of furniture and carpeting in villas. Although significant progress has already been made by the management company in an attempt to preserve the Association's assets and restore your resort to its pre-hurricane condition, the primary damage that occurred included:
Damage to elevator equipment
Downed trees across the resort and significant debris
Damage to parking lot lighting
Damage to the Shark Shoals slide
Damage to resort fencing
Loss of the resort's T-1 communication line
Damage to HVAC units
Water intrusion in several villas
As repair and remediation efforts are completed to support the re-opening of Marriott's Barony Beach Club, the management company will work closely with your Board of Directors to understand the financial impact that is associated with this unforeseen event. The management company will also be processing reimbursement claims on the Association's behalf with the insurance carrier that provides the resort's wind and property insurance coverage.

We are also aware that many Owners have had to either cancel or shorten their stay as a result of this unexpected natural disaster. While lost time unfortunately cannot be rebooked, Owners with travel insurance coverage should contact their insurance provider to discuss and/or file a claim for disrupted travel plans. Marriott Vacation Club has already provided closure information to both Travelex and VacationGuard to support the claims process for Owners with coverage from either of these providers.

We look forward to completing repairs at the resort in the near future and welcoming you and your family back for your next Hilton Head vacation. In the meantime, for real-time updates on the operating status of the resort, please contact the Owner hotline at 800-306-9506, or Marriott Vacation Club Owner Services department at 800-845-4226.

Sincerely,

Erac Priester
General Manager
Marriott's Barony Beach Club


----------



## windje2000

Dear Marriott's Monarch Owner,

As you are likely aware, Hurricane Matthew's landfall on Hilton Head Island, Saturday, October 8th resulted in significant property damage and disruption for businesses and residents throughout the island. An update on the Town of Hilton Head Island's storm recovery efforts can be found at the following link.

Thankfully, across all eight of the Marriott Vacation Club resorts, no injuries or loss-of-life were sustained as a result of the hurricane. Additionally, while some associates unfortunately sustained damage to their homes, we are grateful to report that no associates were injured as a result of the storm.

From a property standpoint, the degree of damage at each of the eight resorts on the island has varied from heavy landscaping damage and minor water intrusion, to damage which necessitated the complete removal, disposal and replacement of furniture and carpeting in villas. Although significant progress has already been made by the management company in an attempt to preserve the Association's assets and restore your resort to its pre-hurricane condition, the primary damage that occurred included:
Tree and landscape damage
Water intrusion in several villas
Damage to the resort's lobby and administrative offices
As repair and remediation efforts are completed to support the re-opening of Marriott's Monarch, the management company will work closely with your Board of Directors to understand the financial impact that is associated with this unforeseen event. The management company will also be processing reimbursement claims on the Association's behalf with the insurance carrier that provides the resort's wind and property insurance coverage.

We are also aware that many Owners have had to either cancel or shorten their stay as a result of this unexpected natural disaster. While lost time unfortunately cannot be rebooked, Owners with travel insurance coverage should contact their insurance provider to discuss and/or file a claim for disrupted travel plans. Marriott Vacation Club has already provided closure information to both Travelex and VacationGuard to support the claims process for Owners with coverage from either of these providers.

We look forward to completing repairs at the resort in the near future and welcoming you and your family back for your next Hilton Head vacation. In the meantime, for real-time updates on the operating status of the resort, please contact the Owner hotline at 800-306-9506, or Marriott Vacation Club Owner Services department at 800-845-4226.

Sincerely,

Birgit Koellner-Gozlan
General Manager
Marriott's Monarch


----------



## sudiski

This is from Monarchowners.com website
 HURRICANE MATTHEW
10/19 update: Our Marriott management team has been hard at work to get the property returned to normal after Hurricane Matthew, gearing up for reopening to occupancy on Saturday, October 22. Not all of the villas will be usable at that time, as some did sustain substantial water damage. But about 98 units (out of 123) were rated a "category 3," meaning they largely escaped unscathed. The downed trees on our property plus other debris has already been totally removed, the pools are open, and the grounds look lovely. Currently being addressed is the lack of exterior lighting in the courtyard area, since the electrical conduit had been broken by the swaying of the trees, as well as repair of water (rain/wind) damage in the office and some of the units.
      We are so fortunate that storm surge did not drive water over the dunes, so we were not subject to any damage from flooding. Of course the beach has not yet been returned to its normal pristine state, as priorities have been elsewhere, but even that is *just* sand and certainly a minor concern.


----------



## Steve A

Barony is open. According to the guy at the gate, I was the first local or guest thru. Between the refurbishments and the remaining cleanup parking is limited in front. I counted three tree stumps in front of the checkin building.


----------



## GeorgeJ.

momeason said:


> The hurricane will not arrive there before late Friday at the earliest. Most likely, it will be Saturday. The weather tomorrow is supposed to be very nice. I am hoping to go to the beach and then get our jet ski off the lift. We live on the Intracoastal in NC. We are staying put as we usually do unless the forecast changes to a Cat 3 or higher direct hit. It is projected to be a Cat 2 right now and the path is uncertain. Nonetheless, I understand the need to clear the island for safety but it is SOOOO early.



I agree that they really jumped the gun asking guests to evacuate on Wednesday when the Hurrican wouldn't reach that area until Saturday...


----------



## JIMinNC

GeorgeJ. said:


> I agree that they really jumped the gun asking guests to evacuate on Wednesday when the Hurrican wouldn't reach that area until Saturday...



Some years ago, a major storm was approaching the southeast coast. Evacuations began, but there were huge traffic jams. Then the forward speed of the storm increased, and many people were still stuck in traffic as the first storm bands came ashore. Ever since then, local authorities have erred on issuing evacuation orders well in advance of storm arrival. Better to be early rather than late. One or two lost days of vacation is a small price to pay.


----------



## Steve A

Agree with Jim. Also remind you the governor issued an evacuation order. Also remember there is only one way off the island.


----------



## SueDonJ

Also agree with the two of you that the more advance time they allow, the better off everyone is.  Not only to head off changes in a storm's course/speed, but to allow for the procrastination that inevitably happens among folks being asked to leave their homes and all their possessions.  It's difficult enough to do that without sitting in evacuation route traffic jams caused by everyone leaving at once.

Now I have a question - what would YOU do if evacuation orders were issued?  I'm surprised, actually, at the number of residents who stayed on Hilton Head despite the orders.  Before this storm if asked I would have said that the people who ignore those are idiots (except in the case of people with pets IF the authorities don't offer shelter arrangements for pets.)  But after this storm I'm torn because it was very difficult being up here in MA (with Don in India!) and waiting on word about how our home made it through.  The relief I felt when hearing from neighbors who stayed was so appreciated; it came a couple days after the storm but still before residents were allowed back on the island.  I understand the importance of leaving and that you risk endangering your lives and those of first responders who may be tasked with rescuing you, but now I also somewhat understand that the frustration of trying to get back home is a real factor (to say nothing of looting, etc.)

So I think I still would evacuate if ordered but maybe I won't be so critical of those who make a different choice?


----------



## Steve A

What would I do? What I did. Get out. Took the dog with us and put him in a kennel when we got to my brother's place. Why take a chance?


----------



## JIMinNC

SueDonJ said:


> Now I have a question - what would YOU do if evacuation orders were issued?  I'm surprised, actually, at the number of residents who stayed on Hilton Head despite the orders.  Before this storm if asked I would have said that the people who ignore those are idiots (except in the case of people with pets IF the authorities don't offer shelter arrangements for pets.)  But after this storm I'm torn because it was very difficult being up here in MA (with Don in India!) and waiting on word about how our home made it through.  The relief I felt when hearing from neighbors who stayed was so appreciated; it came a couple days after the storm but still before residents were allowed back on the island.  I understand the importance of leaving and that you risk endangering your lives and those of first responders who may be tasked with rescuing you, but now I also somewhat understand that the frustration of trying to get back home is a real factor (to say nothing of looting, etc.)
> 
> So I think I still would evacuate if ordered but maybe I won't be so critical of those who make a different choice?



Having seen first hand what Hurricane Hugo did to trees when it passed over Charlotte in 1989, if I were in a place like Hilton Head with so many large trees, I would leave. A co-worker of mine back then was trapped in her bathtub under a tree that fell through her roof. As I recall she had a broken pelvis and other injuries.

So I think if we were in that situation, we would take our dog and go to a pet friendly hotel and wait it out.


----------



## michigander

*OceanWatch open mid November*

The crisis phone line for Marriott OceanWatch at Myrtle Beach now says they will not be completely reopened until mid November.  Apparently the garden view and ocean view buildings were the worst hit.   How very sad.


----------



## GeorgeJ.

WJS said:


> Moving forward, I would think twice about Allianz Global Assistance (insurance). The ratio of bad reviews to good reviews of Allianz Global Assistance is about 20:1.
> 
> For what Yelp is worth, here is some perspective:
> 
> https://www.yelp.com/biz/allianz-global-assistance-richmond



With airline tickets, Allianz only pays claims up to the cost of your ticket...ie if you have a $200 ticket but a claim of $1000 in costs, they'll only pay you $200.. Several years ago I bought Allianz insurance and we had to reschedule our return because of a death in the family..United charged us something like $1000+ each to reschedule the return on tickets that had originally cost maybe $300 each. Allianz only paid us $300 each...but I also filed a claim with Chase UA credit card on which I had booked the tickets originally..they paid us the remaining $700 each for our claim. So our experience was that we were paid MORE from the free insurance from the credit card...Chase would have paid ALL of the claim if I had not paid for the almost worthless Alianz insurance..

I'm not sure how Allianz would figure out how much to pay someone for a timeshare vacation -- probably ZERO..


----------



## GreenTea

Marriott says to buy their insurance....but I tried yesterday when I paid my member fees and it is not able to be bought for year 2017....even though it needs to be purchased within 3 days for full benefits.


----------



## bazzap

GreenTea said:


> Marriott says to buy their insurance....but I tried yesterday when I paid my member fees and it is not able to be bought for year 2017....even though it needs to be purchased within 3 days for full benefits.


And still can't be bought at all for non US residents.
Not really a very encouraging message for a Global Services company.


----------



## Jay Naegele

*Oceanwatch Villas at Grande Dunes PARTIALLY Open 10/28*

Ocean Front (not view or Garden, etc) will open in 2 buildings 10/28/2016!  Confirmed with Marriott Today (10/24/16) at 1 800 860-9384.
Again, ONLY ocean front.  
Jay


----------



## Jay Naegele

*Oceanwatch at Grande Dune - Oceanfront opens 10/28/2016*

Today Marriott announced that only the oceanfront units will be available as of 10/28/2016 with other locations to opened at dates TBA.  This is a change from the recorded announcements used all of last week.  Call Marriott to confirm 800 306-9506.  Perhaps the gloom and doom is not a great as discussed last week.
Jay


----------



## TRAVELING FOOL

I have not been on here since the hurricaine, but being a new resident, I have to say we made the right decision to evacuate to Macon,Ga. The cleanup is ongoing in Bluffton and HH. So many sad stories, but we are strong and will survive! We had reservations for a week at OceanWatch, which of course were cancelled. We lost our points, but we did not have travel insurance. I do have to say the MRPs did come in handy during our evacuation. We are going to Barony in December to enjoy the Christmas events on the island, and also to use our remaining points for 2016. It was amazing to see the efforts of the people and how they came together during this crisis.


----------



## NJMOM2

Finally received the update email from OceanWatch yesterday.  The wordage is the basically the same as previous letter in this thread.  The damage to OceanWatch is explained in the email as follows:



> .
> .
> .
> Although significant progress has already been made by the management company in an attempt to preserve the Association's assets and restore your resort to its pre-hurricane condition, the primary damage that occurred included:
> 
> •Tree and landscape damage
> •Significant storm debris deposited on the pools and decks
> •Damage to the dunes
> •Some water intrusion to many of the villas, along with water damage to exterior landings and patios
> •Damage to the tiles on the roof on certain buildings
> •Water intrusion within the lobby and sales center
> 
> Repair and remediation efforts are ongoing with an expected re-opening of a portion of Marriott's OceanWatch on October 28th. We look forward to completing all repairs and having the resort back to full capacity by mid-November. The management company will continue to work closely with your Board of Directors to understand the financial impact that is associated with this unforeseen event. The management company will also be processing reimbursement claims on the Association's behalf with the insurance carrier that provides the resort's wind and property insurance coverage.
> .
> .
> .


----------



## Quilter

GreenTea said:


> Marriott says to buy their insurance....but I tried yesterday when I paid my member fees and it is not able to be bought for year 2017....even though it needs to be purchased within 3 days for full benefits.



It's uncanny how one little post can trigger a reaction.  GreenTea your post caused me to call Owner Services to confirm I already had my 2017 insurance.  At first they couldn't find the purchase so I purchased (again).   While on the phone I was doing more searching through my computer and found an email confirmation from January that I did already have a policy.   New purchase cancelled.   Confirmation that I did have a policy for 2017.  

While I had the OS agent on the line I asked her to recheck on my purchase of a 2016 policy.   I had pneumonia this past winter and missed a week at Ocean Pointe because we couldn't travel.   When I went to make a claim I was told I hadn't purchased insurance for 2016.  I really questioned this but I wasn't able to come up with any data that I had actually made the purchase.   The OS agent called travelex and did, indeed, find that I had purchased insurance for both 2015 & 2016 back in 2014 with the previous provider, Vanguard.   Evidently we have 2 or 3 owner nos. and this is reason they didn't find the policy in the first place.

So Greentea your post is saving me something.   I'm not sure yet how much but thanks for your post.


----------



## Steve A

*Thank You FEMA*

http://www.islandpacket.com/news/weather/hurricane/article110627962.html


----------



## Lglen119

*Just read the coverage terms*

The hurricane affected other travel too.  We were going on a non-MVC trip, but had to fly around the hurricane, adding hours to our travel.   Wife  asks if we bought coverage, and i was glad to say we bought Vacationguard again.  Been buying it on every trip now for years, as we've used it more than once for medical claims on the kids, which they paid without issues.  She was worried what would happen if trip cancelled, and i said didn't really care, as Vacationguard DOES cover hurricane cancellation, and weather delays. I did have to buy their Leisure plus plan since it was a personal trip, as our kids were going too, but in that we were traveling from 3 states, the probability of a delay  was high.  It worked out without issue, but i was able to call them and get their ambassador team at 10:30p as i was trying to figure out options for a flight that nearly went out of service for mechanical, which would have stranded us for night.  Can't say enough about how helpful the vacationguard agents were, and how i was glad i could reach them at night.  They said if we got stuck and delayed, I could even just send my hotel receipt by phone scan, and they'd pay me virtually to my credit or debit card!  THAT was crazy easy and fast.  Again, the best way to see what you have is to never just buy on price, but read the actual conditions they list for coverage.  Based on these shared experiences, I will just keep buying what has worked for us, time and time again over many years.


----------



## dioxide45

I spoke with the owner at Harbour Club. Her husband is on the board. Sounds like they suffered a lot of damage. Water intrusion and approximately a half million dollars in damage. One of the Marriott properties in Harbour Town had part of their lobby collapse. So while the properties may be open, they probably will be a long way away from 100%.


----------



## bazzap

Just wondering has anyone seen, heard or asked for this type of very unfortunate but always possible event at this and potentially other MVC resorts
- what type and level of repair costs might be expected to be covered by MVC insurance?
- what type and level of repair costs might be expected to be covered by MVC?
- what type and level of repair costs might be expected to be covered by Owners?


----------



## dioxide45

bazzap said:


> Just wondering has anyone seen, heard or asked for this type of very unfortunate but always possible event at this and potentially other MVC resorts
> - what type and level of repair costs might be expected to be covered by MVC insurance?
> - what type and level of repair costs might be expected to be covered by MVC?
> - what type and level of repair costs might be expected to be covered by Owners?



I would expect just about 100% of the costs to be covered by owners. The costs are not likely to exceed the deductibles, which in many cases can be as much as a million dollars. So the owners would be fitting the bill. It is possible that the COAs can obtain low interest loans from MVCI, like DVC has done for their HOA at their property in HHI. This would help spread those costs over a longer term.


----------



## bazzap

dioxide45 said:


> I would expect just about 100% of the costs to be covered by owners. The costs are not likely to exceed the deductibles, which in many cases can be as much as a million dollars. So the owners would be fitting the bill. It is possible that the COAs can obtain low interest loans from MVCI, like DVC has done for their HOA at their property in HHI. This would help spread those costs over a longer term.


Thank you, I guess I am not too surprised.
I do wonder at times, about insurance - premiums, deductibles, exclusions...and the benefits the cover really does offer.


----------



## Quilter

Any updates on HHI properties?  We have Feb.  reservations at GO


----------



## aka Julie

Quilter said:


> Any updates on HHI properties?  We have Feb.  reservations at GO



We were at Grande Ocean the week after Thanksgiving.  The property looked great.  This was probably one of the least occupied weeks during the year and it appeared they were doing reno work on a couple of floors in the building across from us (either routine or from hurricane damage).


----------



## SueDonJ

I've moved a number of posts related to the "Disaster Recovery" fees that have been added to the 2017 MF's for the SC resorts.  Please see this thread - "HUGE 2017 MF's increases at SC Resorts ..." and post any MF's comments/questions in there.  Thank you!


----------



## pedro47

What is status of MOW as of 12/20/2016?


----------

